# WEKAF 1st place in forms



## billc (Sep 29, 2011)

My instructor, John Bednarski of  Dekiti Tirsia Kali FMA took first place in forms at the 2011 WEKAF tournament this weekend.  Good job John.  Footage of the tournament is available on the FMAtalk sister site if anyone is interested.


----------

